# Wassertalbahn - very nice pictures!!!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Searching for some inspriation I came across this site today. Just had to share it over here!!

www.lokralf.de/html/wassertalbahn.html

Some great pictures of small steamlocomotives and other rolling stock. And I personally like those 2 draisines too (Volkswagen T3 and a Ford I think?).

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paulus for posting this. I brought up this logging railway once before, but it fell on deaf ears. 

They have put in a lot of work in the past year. Floods are a bit of a problem, they did name it "Wasser Tal" afterall!  

http://www.wassertalbahn.ch/unwetter08.html 

John Raby has a DVD of the railway on his site. Region 2/PAL however. Not a problem for me, I have "hacked" my players.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Wow, those pictures on the site you linked!! Impressive! Specially those about the evacuation of the 160 tourist out of the flooded tourist train on 26.07.2008... Imagine you took a nice trainride with your kids that day... 

Hard work recovering the tracks and bridges again. Some very nice pictures on the other pages also. 
Good thing to see they take really all the necesary precautions now:








 

But seriously, I think I put this railway on my 'to-visit' list...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, this and the Sargan 8 if I ever get over there!


----------



## stefan.paschke (Aug 21, 2009)

the line has its own website, covering mostly the tourist operations, its address is www.cffviseu.com.
www.wassertalbahn.ch is the website of am association that supports the operations. The association is based in switzerland, but of course members from all around the world are welcome! Both sites have redesigns with more information and content coming soon.
Thanks for the interest in CFF Viseu the Sus (probably the last logging railway in the world that still uses steam engines and hand-braked disconnect log cars!)
Stefan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true Stefan! 

http://www.farrail.com/pages/touren...09-09.html 

I am sure there are more photos online somewhere.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where else in the world do they load logs onto disconnect buggies and pull them by steam I wonder? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP9ehXOHeMY&feature=related


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks great pics


----------

